# Pcd 10/16



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for the photo. I love the car. It's so much fun to drive around. Really zippy and handles very well. I'm currently in Boston on business for a week. Got a rental Chevy Cobalt.  This thing feels like a toy.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

congrats Pete! :thumbup:


----------

